# STella likes to rip things up



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella, 10 months, loves to rip up boxes and paper etc. I am fine with as long as it is given by me. Does anyone have any ideas to make some kind of a game out of this? I have hidden treats in boxes and bags and she enjoys ripping them to shreds to get at the treat. But this is starting to get boring so I would like some ideas that might satisfy her desire to shred!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy loves papertowels & boxes the sound of them ripping is very exciting to him. He doesn't eat it but just keeps shredding. To me it's messy and I don't want him doing it. lol He does love "find it" games & we hide objects or even one of us will hide and tell him "find so & so" & he will find that particular person or object. We play this game in the house or outside and he loves it. Sounds like Stella also likes to search you can do alot with that


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dog is bored with shredding boxes stop giving them to
her. if your bored with your dog shredding boxes keep giving
them to her because your dog isn't bored with shredding the boxes.
hide some things and have your dog find them but don't use a box.



katdog5911 said:


> Stella, 10 months, loves to rip up boxes and paper etc. I am fine with as long as it is given by me. Does anyone have any ideas to make some kind of a game out of this? I have hidden treats in boxes and bags and she enjoys ripping them to shreds to get at the treat.
> 
> >>> But this is starting to get boring so I would like some ideas that might satisfy her desire to shred!<<<<


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am not bored with the box shredding. Figured I don't need a paper shredder anymore! But she shreds them in about a minute. Just was wondering if there was something I could do to make it last longer and be a little more fun for her. I have hidden things and I have played hide and seek too. We did nose work for a little while. Trying agility now but maybe we will get back to nose work????


----------

